# Alguns parques urbanos do Nordeste



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

O parque da Bica me faz ter recordações da minha infância; Boas lembranças.
E a última vez que estive foi em 2014 para comemorar meu aniversário!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

sunfloweryoona said:


> um parque da capital daqui aehoooo


Opa.
De que cidade de Alagoas você é?



Mateus Oliveira said:


> O parque da Bica me faz ter recordações da minha infância; Boas lembranças.
> E a última vez que estive foi em 2014 para comemorar meu aniversário!


Fico feliz por ter te proporcionado boas lembranças.
Cara, é um parque belíssimo, com zoológico, trilhas em mata quase fechada e outras atrações. E é interessante o fato de ser em pleno centro da cidade.


----------



## ft.tacitozaildo (8 mo ago)

Algumas imagens garimpadas de parques urbanos da cidade do NATAL. ( Alguns merecendo maior cuidado do poder público municipal e estadual).

Parque da Cidade Dom Nivaldo Monte - Parque e Museu (obra de Niemeyer) -

















Parque Cidade da Criança - Tirol


















































Parque das Dunas - Bosque dos Namorados ( com vários projetos Som da Mata, Bosque em Cena, etc)

































































































Projetos Som da Mata e Bosque em Cena

































































































































Bosque das Mangueiras ( merece mais cuidado)


































Parque Capim Macio - (Associação Amigos de Capim Macio) sendo revitalizado.


















































Salvo engano na Zona Norte deve ter mais algum local de convivência pública na natureza, mas como não conheço bem, citaria aqui apenas o Parque Estadual dos Manguezais e a Reserva Indígena Gamboa do Jaguaribe, local de preservação e sensibilização sócio-cultural e amabiental que oferece experiências da cultura indígena com oca e diversas tradições, vale a pena conhecer.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

ft.tacitozaildo said:


> Algumas imagens garimpadas de parques urbanos da cidade do NATAL. ( Alguns merecendo maior cuidado do poder público municipal e estadual).
> 
> Parque da Cidade Dom Nivaldo Monte - Parque e Museu (obra de Niemeyer) -
> View attachment 3521609
> ...


Grande contribuição com o thread!
Novos lugares para eu conhecer quando for a Natal.
Especialmente interessante essa reserva indígena. Nunca estive em uma. Creio que meu filho irá gostar.
Valeu!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

A ideia é parque Público ? No Recife faltou o Parque Santana e o parque Macaxeira


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Vonney said:


> A ideia é parque Público ? No Recife faltou o Parque Santana e o parque Macaxeira


Isso. Ainda não fui nesses parques. Pretendo conhecê-los e tirar fotos.


----------



## Marti Figuritedo (9 mo ago)




----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Marti Figuritedo said:


>


Estive em Salvador em 2019 e pretendia conhecer esse parque, mas a viagem durou poucos dias e acabei sem tempo para visitar. Na próxima vez, quero ir sem falta.
É muito bonito. Obrigado pela contribuição.


----------

